# To the Jew First: Office Hours Talks with David Zadok About Jewish Evangelism



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 21, 2010)

This week Office Hours talks to Westminster Seminary California alumnus David Zadok about Reformed evangelism in Israel to the Jews. David helps direct HaGefen.

http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/06.21.10zadok.mp3

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes. Search "Office Hours."

Listen to all the episodes at: Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

Call Office Hours at 760 278 1725. Leave a message and we may use it in future broadcast.

Email: [email protected]

If you're encouraged by Office Hours please leave a rating on iTunes so others can find it.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 22, 2010)

I hope you'll listen to this interview. David's is a great story. He'll be in town again next month and I'm hoping to talk with him again.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 22, 2010)

I love ITunes....Thanx!


----------

